# ileal conduit



## prabha (Apr 15, 2009)

Can we code the below procedure as 50690 or 50394?


"Contrast was injected via a nephrostomy tube
which had been placed via an ileal conduit to the level of the left renal
pelvis.  This revealed that the catheter had been withdrawn to a point
approximately 4 cm distal to the left ureteropelvic junction.  With a
.035-inch heavy duty wire, the catheter was repositioned with the distal
loop in the left renal pelvis.  The ostomy bag was reapplied to the ileal
conduit.
The catheter is special order and measures 45 cm from hub to distal tip.
This catheter is available for future changes as needed.
IMPRESSION:  Status post repositioning of left-sided retrograde
nephrostomy tube with fluoroscopic guidance as described above"


----------



## msncoder (Apr 15, 2009)

50394/74425 is what is described in the report. CPT 50690 is for visualization of the ileal conduit and since this was a follow-up to the nephro-tube repositioning then 50394/74425 is the correct codes. It sounds like they are just saying that the nephro tube was previously placed via ileal conduit.
Anita Elder, CIRCC, CPC, RCC
radcoder4msn@yahoo.com


----------



## prabha (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for your input


----------

